# Fulcrum Racing Sport Freehub Removal



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove the Freehub from the low end Racing Sports? Seems it is attached by a key from the non-drive side but looking in from there I see splines almost like a torx fastener. It does not secured from the drive side as their better rear wheels are.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I have gone back and looked at exploded parts diagrams for all the other Fulcrum and Campagnolo wheels. This Fulcrum Racing Sport is the only 1 that appears to have its freehub secured going through the non-drive side and the only 1 without external pawls, hence my need to find info on how it is removed.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Went out and got a 10mm hex as I thought that would be a standard fit but it spins in place, so I now know I need at least an 11mm. This photo shows the fastener that I am trying to reach through the non-drive side through the axle.
View attachment 306287

My confusion about the "star" orientation has been resolved as there are simply more than 1 way to fit the 6-sided hex key into the fastener. Given that I have to unscrew from the non-drive side, does anyone know which direction to loosen the fastener? If I were coming at it from the drive side, it would be standard right-hand thread.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

This may help someone else if they have Fulcrum Racing Sports. Turns out that a 12mm hex is required, but the kicker is that the non-drive side cartridge bearing has to be removed first. Not exactly user-serviceable as I cannot think of another freehub body that cannot be removed without having to remove a bearing first. Anyway, attached are the service instructions.


----------



## applehult (Aug 12, 2021)

GKSki said:


> This may help someone else if they have Fulcrum Racing Sports. Turns out that a 12mm hex is required, but the kicker is that the non-drive side cartridge bearing has to be removed first. Not exactly user-serviceable as I cannot think of another freehub body that cannot be removed without having to remove a bearing first. Anyway, attached are the service instructions.
> 
> View attachment 306290
> View attachment 306291


This explanation really helped me out! Thank you very much GKSki  There's not much of this info on this particular type of wheel on the net. I've got Fulcrum CX77. Not too uncommon I assume, but guess most scrap the wheels rather than fixing them.


----------

